# Johnson's Beach



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Took a break from kayak fishing to take my girl out to Johnson's Beach. She has been dying to catch a redfish for some time and with this push we've had lately I was pretty confident. Well as soon as we put the poles out it was fish on which turned out to be a nice redfish and her biggest fish to date. After that was pretty much non-stop action with the majority being ladyfish and whiting but did manage one more red and a pompano. Reds were thrown back and the pomp was brought home for dinner.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a great day of fishing congrats


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful! Good looking fish too!


Good job!


Jim


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Was that today, the surf looks really calm I thought you guys were getting 30mph winds today. I can only hope the surf is that calm when I come down next week


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Wind was from the NNE most of the day. That will flatten it out on the gulf. If the surf is up it makes for amazing looking surf with the blowback.

Jim


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't you love days like that?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

That's awesome I did not know that. I haven't seen the gulf that flat in a long time


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I will say a north wind will flatten the surf, but only for a couple miles offshore. For some reason the normal water flow in the gulf and a north wind can make for some big ugly seas just a couple miles offshore.

It can also make for some ugly back assward waves in the pass depending on the tides.

4 foot waves that seemingly go nowhere in the middle of the channel. Not often, but it happens.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

great day! 
for awhile there I thought all the fish were avoiding Johnsons for some reason.
Looks like they have come back


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

nice fish!! reds are always fun to catch.

Good job :thumbsup: and thanks for sharing

Willie


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

tigershark, where you guys coming down to, p'cola or fort walton area?


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

most likely Pensacola Beach


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

What kind of bait did ypu throw out there? I mostly kayak fishing inshore so font have much experience rigging up for surf fishing. Would live finger mullet work alright? Thanks


----------

